# Texas Micro Speedway (MnM) Aug 4th



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll be there and should be packing new heat!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i hope to be there and be packing the same heat


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

still torn on MnM or Mikes......got a buddy that may need me to pit for him.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im torn too. i dont know if i wanna race minis or watch a big race


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Race or WATCH???


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

yup. im still torn. LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I kinda wanted to go and pass out HARC flyers.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well, courtney come race saturday, and go pass out flyers sunday


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

the wife has dibs on my time on sunday


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i figured you would say something like that. LOL


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I will be there!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

danny we know you'll be there, you run it!!! LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, turns out I have a wedding to go to on Saturday. I'm going to come out from about 9AM till noon, but then I gots to go.....so no racing for me 

Danny, bring that body with you on saturday and I'll pick it up.

Nik, you've got a PM


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Will do CV.

So far it looks okay on the weather front. It will be hot outside, but we will be pitting in the AC.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Should be there, got my new toy. Now just need to get a new body, the PO seems to have painted over the stock blue with some red paint and I think a black permanent marker sad_smiles


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

dude, I'm not knocking your car, but it reminds me of one of those bombed out honda civics that have bolt on giant mufflers, painted rims, and every aftermarket bolt on part that Autozone sells!

Hey, it'll drive though!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> dude, I'm not knocking your car, but it reminds me of one of those bombed out honda civics that have bolt on giant mufflers, painted rims, and every aftermarket bolt on part that Autozone sells!
> 
> Hey, it'll drive though!


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

GK.....again, I wasn't picking on your car dude........you'll probably be whooping my arse with my totally decked out 18R!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

the red wheels looks pretty cool though!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what time do yall normally get done?


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

When I bought it, it said no body, he shoulda left it that way!!!

The wheels look as bad as the body up close, I'm thinking he used faskolor and a brush on it. He even took the time to paint the bottom of the chassis white. 

Luckily the rest of it is in good shape. I am painting a body tonight or tomorrow and am gona try scrubbing the wheels and chassis. Can't wait to come play outside though.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Well I made the trek to my dad's house and picked up my new secret weapon


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I've got a couple of those "secret weapons" coming tomorrow and Friday as well!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

what did you get now courtney????


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm about to just run all stock motors. I got the Tekin in today and it's a no go. Tried 3 different radios and I still get the same results...A bunch of stutter. Tried every battery pack I have, Checked all the connections...Same results. Why me.....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ill buy the tekin!!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Dude, You have no idea how PO'd I am right about now.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Shut up Nik. I'll buy the Tekin Donnie


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

not if i buy it first guff!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

have you calibrated it to the radio? im just tryin to eliminate all posiibilities


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

donnie, put the tekin in your back up truck or your 18R......it's gotta be the truck at this point.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Its not the Tekin! Something else is wrong. I tried to help but dont know what it is.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

ill try to help saturday if im there. it seems youve eliminated all possibilities.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah, I'm about to eliminate something else! AAAAAAARRRRGGGGGHHHHHH


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i say go back to the stock electronics for now. see what happens. have you used all spek radios when you tried it???


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

so, have you tried the system in the other cars?


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

What gearing are you running ? how about the way you programed the speedo ?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I have the system laying on the table and it still does the same thing. Everything is at the default settings. Geared 13/60. I even took the stock motor and touched the leads to the leads coming out of the esc...That motor did the same thing. I'm at a loss right now. I might go to my friends house tomorrow and try his esc on my motor and vise versa. Im thinking it's a ESC problem at this point.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

maybe all your batteries are on the fritz........?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I guess so, Along with the 3 radios lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

borrow someone's battery, that's been charged off of someone elses charger and try it........maybe your charger's not peaking your batteries.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

On the Tekin, do you think it will handle the stock battery connector for a few days till I can get some deans?

Also, after about 15 minutes work its a little less ghetto...


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

It should be fine Greg. Not ideal but they should work.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

its the programing donnie i had the same problem.I can help you friday if you want to come up to the track.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

greg....what are the little cars in the background.....those look pretty cool!


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

The silver one on the right is an xmod, I got my company to buy 10 of them and an rcp track for an event we do for our customers.

The red one is a mini-z knock off, and there is another one right behind the body that is the same kind of knock off. I think they are close to mr-01's.

Greg


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I dont know Phil. Everything is at the stock settings. I tried different timing advance, throttle profiles...etc etc. Nothing is making a difference.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

does it do it in forward and reverse?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

did you do a system test?


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

Donnie, the only time ive ever had that sort of issue (which was once) It was my battery pack.
I know youve tried all of them, but there is something in the circut (motor, speedo, TX, RX, battery) that is not right.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

This is what I did earlier. Checked the voltage coming out of the pack. 7.62 volts. On the ESC posts, 7.61 volts. At full throttle coming out the other end, It fluctuates back and forth up to 1.6volts and down in the -volt range. I spoke with Tekin and got a RA# to send it in. So thats where I'm at right now.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so are you gonna put the stock electronics back in it???


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm not going to run the 18T untill I get the Tekin fixed. I will be running the 18R.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

oh ok. im gonna get a tekin real soon


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

what shock oil are you guys running at M&M in your:
RC18R?
RC18T/B?


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine currently are all stock oil, but I am planning on going thicker. I've heard 70 up front 40 rear, but i don't want to go that far, going to try 50/50 or 60/50.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Either 80 or 60..I can't remember which I went with.

BTW, that's in the R


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

im running 60/60 probly gonna go up to at least 80 in the front


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I was thinking start with 80, and back down to 60 if it was too stiff. Gonna dial in some serious camber and toe out/in front & back to try it out!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

why dial in a lot of camber? dont you want the car not to roll?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm gonna try really tightening the car up, slow my driving down, smooth out my throttle, and see what happens. Gonna try and set it up more like an on-roader than it actually is. 

I know my driving really stinks, and I'm sure it's the main problem, but while I'm learning, I figure I might try some different setups.

The 18R seems to handle like it's too high off the ground, and waaaayyyy too much body roll.......doesn't seem to be working for me. It's like driving an SUV vs. a car.......just too much roll.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't think you're such a bad driver Courtney, but I think you would see some nice improvements if you would work on making your cars a bit more predictable. After driving your R and watching you drive it, it seems like it's always on the edge. It's hard to stay consistant if you're always on the edge of spinning out.

The R's do get a ton of body roll due to them being top heavy, but as long as it's a spec class and everybody's car has the same limitations it works out.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

courtney i think guff is rite. while your 18r is the only one ive ever driven, i was having a hard time keeping it from spinning out.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I know my driving really stinks, and I'm sure it's the main problem, but while I'm learning, I figure I might try some different setups.


What do you mean your driving stinks? You cant think that way bro. If you step up to the drivers stand thinking youll lose, you will lose because you allready have in your mind! Once you get the car set up and working right, the rest is all "Mental". I'ts imperative to have confidence when you step up to the drivers stand.

I'm allmost 50 years old and when I step up, I really belive I can win! I also set goals just to challenge myself. Right now, I have someone in mind I want to beat. And he knows who he is! 

Odds in Vegas are against me, but I'm gonna try!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i know who he is too!! 

i try to have it in my mind that im gonna win, but sometimes things get frustrating and i know im not going to


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> i know who he is too!!
> 
> i try to have it in my mind that im gonna win, but sometimes things get frustrating and i know im not going to


Who?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

trey????


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Very true Biff. Anyone can be beat on any given day. It's also true that winning gives you confidence. Most of the guys I see driving can win they just make mistakes that take them out of the competition. After they crash the freak and try to make up time and end up crashing ten more times


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Tekin set and ready to go, I just need to slow it down first.

Now on to the rally; The conversion from b,t,MT to R lists the stock pinion as 17 tooth, is that correct? If so, does anyone know if M$M has any in stock.

Thanks


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Forgot to mention...

Gary, ignore the wires....


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

for running a brushless i would run a 14/60 or 11/55


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

My 18R I am gonna run stock to fit the class, problem is the one I bought had a mod motor in it with a 12 tooth, I am trying to find the original stock size to fit the rules.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

can you really not change the pinion in stock?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

gkcontra said:


> Forgot to mention...
> 
> Gary, ignore the wires....


I cant help it bro! lol


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

You can change the pinion if you want. The only thing that is mandatory in the stock class is that you run "box stock" tires, motor, and suspension.

Some folks have to change the speedo if they are running Spektrum. For some reason the stock speed control will not work with it, so it is okay to change it. In fact the stock speed control is of better quality than the common Spy.

Its also okay to change the receiver so you can run your radio.

The key components are the tires and motor being equal across all cars. So far its working great. Until you run one on the M&M track which allows you to open the car up and do some nice side by side racing. You will never know how fun this car actually is.

gk - The stock pinion on the R is a 13 0r 14. 15 is the best to run at M&M but it heats the motor up a little bit. I'm running 60/14 I think.

I have extra's if you cant find one


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks Danny, I have a 14, I just didn't want to be giving up 3 teeth if 17 was stock.

I'll be there with the R then.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

What time does the track open? Races start? Expected end time?


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

CV...are you going to make it? If so, please bring the mini receiver. Thanks.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, It was the ESC that is bad. It's going back to Tekin tomorrow.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey DD, Will you remember to bring that servo with you. I dont think it's the servo it's self that went out, I think it's the plastic thing that goes over the gear. Maybe M&M will have one. If not, I will need to use yours. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Hey DD, Will you remember to bring that servo with you. I dont think it's the servo it's self that went out, I think it's the plastic thing that goes over the gear. Maybe M&M will have one. If not, I will need to use yours. Thanks in advance!


It's in my parts box. You can buy mine if you like. I used it for about 2 minutes. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Great. Thanks! I probably wont be running my 18T tomorrow. I only have one set of on-road tires that will be on my sons car. I ordered some but they didnt arrive today.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

*added*

david.....I'll be stopping buy to drop off that rx to you today.....maybe around 2-3

also, my cell is 281-857-5435 if we miss each other for some reason


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

We had a great time today. Me and Danny had some good close racing. I almost had the main in the modified class untill my pack started to dump with about 2-3 minutes to go...I am happy with 2nd place though lol. I am going to order a couple airtronics servos and some more tires this week. See you guys in a couple weeks.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

It certainly was a blast. I always have a good time running these little cars though. I can't wait to get the B dialed in. I think I need a little less motor, that 8k comes on like a monster and blows all 4 tires off every time it does.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> It certainly was a blast. I always have a good time running these little cars though. I can't wait to get the B dialed in. I think I need a little less motor, that 8k comes on like a monster and blows all 4 tires off every time it does.


I was kind of wondering why you were running it so hot


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

No more confusion with the 6 blue Mitsubishi's.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Sure was a blast!! I hope to get this onroad thing figured out. I think I improved as the day went on.
See everyone next week.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

That is saweet Guff. I cant wait untill I get one painted.


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

It looks really good Guff.

That was a good day of racing on Saturday. Donnie got TQ in Mod 18, and Guff got it in 18R. I was suprized as many racers were there with the other two big events going on in town.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah, Guff was burning up the competition in stock class.


----------

